# My day with Lamborghini (56k it'll take you less time to save up for a Lambo)



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

I got a chance to go out and with Lamborghini for it's customer apprectiation day yesterday. Got a drive out to Shannonville in a new Gallardo and got to drive a few laps aswell. 
Crusie up on the 401 
























































































































Gas Station








































































































At the track

































































_Modified by 2slow Vento at 3:09 PM 9-20-2007_


_Modified by 2slow Vento at 1:04 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

The gallardo is a great car... alot of fun to drive


----------



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (Bruce_M)*

Looks like fun. Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kafercrazy (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (JettA4show)*

looks like an awesome day! how did you hook that up?


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (kafercrazy)*

My boss used to race professionally, and he does the driver training for Lamborghini on their track days so he took me along with him.


----------



## Mpkauto (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

im so jealous.


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (Mpkauto)*

im also very jealous. wish i could have one... one day i will....


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

lambo doors are so overplayed


----------



## jetta paul (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

JESUS THATS AMAZING, when is the 401 ever that empty?!?!?








But seriously, nice cars.


----------



## joebstl (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

I. Hate. You.

In a totally joking, elbow in the ribs, envious kinda way.
Any video? Please, tell me somewhere on the web there is video of that day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

what joe said...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

damn those front plates...


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

front plates shouldnt be allowed on those cars


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*

the 401 is very empty when your away from Toronto
And sadly I have no idea if there were any videos taken. 
Maybe some of the guys at the dealership did but I've never seen any


----------



## Vitti (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow amazing !
@ 2slow : you're a lucky guy


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

















wow thats hot....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and for real whats with all the front plates














u can afford a lambo but not a front plate ticket






















nice pics tho bro...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (TTurboNegro)*

*Lucky*


----------



## Unforgivensin188 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (vwtuner4ever)*

those car are pure sex....pure unaltered sex....I love it.


----------



## HillFolkIdol (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwbiohazard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbiohazard* »_front plates shouldnt be allowed on those cars









I know right?!







Wayyyy to sexy for a front plate!


----------



## UnPimpZeAuto (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (joebstl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joebstl* »_I. Hate. You.

In a totally joking, elbow in the ribs, envious kinda way.
Any video? Please, tell me somewhere on the web there is video of that day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (UnPimpZeAuto)*

That I know of there are no videos online. But hopefully I'll be going out again with them this year and will go out and rent a good digital slr and video camera


----------



## krazyking32 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mylax33142 (Apr 26, 2007)

i love the older orange one with the "wildbull" plates, its pretty dope


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

one of my favs, nice pics also


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (f1dna)*

Marking for later, in case pics become available again.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (Michael Blue)*

I'll repost them again didn't know the went down
And I should have more around mid October as I'm going again next month


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

damn! that sounds/looks so cool!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (j. Kush)*

A Ford Murcielago?! A Lamborghini Taurus?!

















For anyone who doesn't know, Ferruccio was born under the sign of the Bull; Taurus, and that is how Lamborghini got its symbol. 
I would bet the owner of this gorgeous Murcie has a late April-May b-day as well and is proudly displaying his/her connection with founder of the company that creates these incredible cars.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fd_leafs (Apr 24, 2005)

ive seen this guy at royal york hotel 2 years back


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (2slow Vento)*

Looks like a GREAT time...
SICK cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

I used to work at Porsche when it was at Davenport and Avenue and i used to see that orange Diable (wildbull) all the time. 
very cool


----------



## yissels-com (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: My day with Lamborghini (soulchild)*

Hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

i hate you


----------

